# Max Retrieving at the Beach



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice vid! Two water dogs, water and a ball.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love this video, max is so cute


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Max is a bid dude isn't he? He knows how to get a ball I'll tell you what. How is he about getting a bath afterwards? I'm guessing that's salt water you guys are playing in? *


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

great video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, love watching goldens having fun at the beach.


----------

